# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Можно ли заменять мангалья-сутру и связанные суеверия

## aleksanya

Харе Кришна, преданные! Примите мои поклоны.
Во время вивахи-ягьи муж надевает жене ожерелье мангалья-сутру. Обычно советуют выбирать удобную цепочку в европейском стиле, поскольку её рекомендуют носить постоянно. 
Если вдруг цепочка оказалась неудобной - слишком хрупкое плетение, из-за которого она постоянно заламывается, то допустимо ли её заменить?
Я слышала, что иногда на годовщины со дня вивахи муж дарит жене новую мангалья-сутру. В каких случаях допустимо менять это ожерелье? А если, например, объективной причины заменить цепочку нет и она просто разонравилась?
И подскажите, пожалуйста, ещё вот по какому вопросу. Меня мучают суеверия, связанные с этим ожерельем. Я слышала, что если мангалья-сутра терялась или приходила в негодность, то это считалось дурным знаком в Индии. Помогите побороть в себе страх перед этими суевериями.
При одевании цепочки мангалья-сутры у меня сломался замочек - что-то с пружиной. Пришлось отдать в ремонт - там заменили пружину на замке и теперь все нормально. Теперь меня мучают мысли, что это может быть дурной знак. Стоит ли придавать таким вещам значение и насколько можно верить приметам. Заранее спасибо за ответ. Буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Харе Кришна! И вам мои поклоны.

Честно говоря, я не встречал у Шрилы Прабхупады указаний на необходимость мангалья-сутры. Может быть они есть, но я не их не видел. Если бы Шрила Прабхупада считал это очень важным, он донёс бы эту информацию до своих последователей. Мне кажется, традиция надевать мангалья-сутру во время свадьбы преданные принесли из Индии. Часто преданные любят всевозможные обряды и даже индийские суеверия и предрассудки превращают в правило или закон. Конечно-же успех в семейной жизни обеспечивается верностью, терпением, заботой и служением, а не украшениями. Для меня очевидно, что мангалья-сутра является чем-то вроде обручальных колец в российской культуре. Видя мангалья-сутру на женщине окружающие могут понять, что она замужем. Такая-же смысловая нагрузка лежит на обручальном кольце.

Украшения часто ломаются. Не вижу в этом ничего мистического. Просто отремонтируйте их и пользуйтесь ими дальше.

Индия полна предрассудков и суеверий. Будьте практичной и старайтесь мыслить здраво. Иначе любое дуновение ветерка можно воспринимать как дурное предзнаменование. Чаще читайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады, поскольку они как раз наполнены практичностью и лишены предрассудков.

----------

